# Cute photo of a deer in my yard today.



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 14, 2018)

This isn't the greatest photo. I took it through the window but thought it was so sweet. Makes me forget about the damage they did in my veggie garden this past summer. Well, almost. lol


----------



## Keesha (Nov 14, 2018)

Awww Ruth. 
:lol: @ the eating your veggies comment


----------



## Keesha (Nov 14, 2018)

Where did you get your birdbath Ruth ?


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 14, 2018)

Aawww, cute Ruth.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 14, 2018)

Sweet little thang!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 14, 2018)

Keesha, I got the birdbath many years ago in a little Mom and Pop hardware store. It is all cement. I usually turn it over so water doesn't freeze in it and maybe crack it but these last few years it's been to heavy for me or the hubby to lift. Every time my son comes over I forget to ask him.  





Keesha said:


> Where did you get your birdbath Ruth ?


----------



## Falcon (Nov 14, 2018)

Awwww!    Thirsty  little guy.   Thks  for the pic.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 14, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Where did you get your birdbath Ruth ?



Keesha,  You didn't ask me, but I have one just about like it.  Got mine  at  Lowes.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 14, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> This isn't the greatest photo. I took it through the window but thought it was soView attachment 59257 sweet. Makes me forget about the damage they did in my veggie garden this past
> 
> summer. Well, almost. lol



it's a great photo


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 14, 2018)

Adorable photo Ruth, thanks so much for posting it. :love_heart:


----------



## Bob1950 (Dec 11, 2018)

Photos from my window too


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 12, 2018)

Awwwwww


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2018)

Very nice Bob, I love to see wildlife, we get some deer also behind our back fence.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 12, 2018)

Great photos. I think deer are one of the most beautiful and graceful animals.


----------



## Bob1950 (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 18, 2019)

Just one of the reasons we are moving back to Colorado...…..Elk, White-Tail and Mule Deer. My wife has told me, "the first time I see one there, I'll have the biggest smile on my face and so excited". As for me, I'll have the camera ready.


----------



## 911 (Jan 19, 2019)

I really enjoy eating Elk. It's better than venison and actually no comparison.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 19, 2019)

SeaBreeze said:


> Very nice Bob, I love to see wildlife, we get some deer also behind our back fence.



Oh that is a beauty..is that actually in your Back garden SB? ... 

WE have deer here, although only little muntjac's ... we have Elk &  Deer running wild and free  in Richmond park on the opposite side of London to us..


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2019)

What magnificent animals they are!


----------



## Lara (Jan 21, 2019)

I'm enjoying everyone's deer photos...and your birdbath Ruth. I have one that is on the middle of my deck and has never cracked even with snow and ice. I never even thought of that but now that you mention it, my mother had a smaller, less heavy one that cracked. 

I would be devastated if mine cracked because it's one of a kind. I got the top scalloped dish from Lowes Hardware store but the pedestal came from my mother (quite heavy and was designed using a Grecian Cherubs(2) mold). It sounds terribly ornate but its just plain cement so that tones it down.


----------



## Ruchan (Apr 18, 2019)

Really cute deer! It is wonderful that he can come to visit you!


----------

